# new carbon rigid: I love it!!



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Okay, I got this frameset recently, and after swapping some parts from my old bike to this one, I now have a few rides to make some comparisons from. A little backstory 1st. I used to mtb/road race competitively from '88 to '98, and I was a bmx racer for 10 years before that, and then gave it up completely to take up drag racing. I'd go for a ride occasionally, but never more than once a year for nostalgia sake, lol.
I decided to start riding again to get back in shape, but my trusty old mtb wasn't as perky as it used to be. It was pretty light for a FS bike, at 22.4 lbs, but I wanted to get something more modern than my 13 year old Dagger with a RS Judy. I decided that I wanted to do a weight weenie bike, but start off slowly so that I could start riding it right away. I did some ebay bargain hunting and came up with this setup for now. It weighs 18 lbs even, and is a real rocketship compared to my cushy old Dagger. Its one of those ebay carbon specials with a Mosso carbon fork. I got a great deal on the Campy Centaur triple road cranks, and converted it to a 2 x 8 with 40/28 front rings and 11-28 on the back, using my old xtr rd and 8 spd gripshifters. Its a 16" frame with 130mm Specialized ti stem and seat pilfered from my road bike.
I gotta say I don't miss the suspension one bit after taking a few hard rides with this bike. Those 2.2 Conti race kings are like having suspension, (awesome tires btw) and the carbon forks actully do a decent job of soaking up vibrations without being noodly. The biggest change I have noticed is my rding style is much more aggressive on this bike, lol. I ride it more like a bmx bike. I bunny hop over mud puddles and fallen tree limbs. It carves corners with extreme precision. It's biggest benefit is standing up and hammering, and I find that I like to stand up out of a corner and stomp the pedals, where before I was content to stay seated, and shift gears instead of powering through the same gear. There's no more power robbing suspension bob. I obviously don't live in a mountainous region, but I have tackled the small hills we have around here by simply standing up and grinding through to the top, where before I'd be looking for that 22T granny ring. I'd compare it to a cyclocross bike that handles really well. I have received quite a few compliments on the bike even from the hardcore racers I have come across on the trail. My new bonzai riding style has made this bike a bunch of fun to ride. The bike is perfectly suited to the terrain in this area. My only real complaints are minor. The effective TT length is shorter than advertised. I was expecting a 22.25" TT and it measures out to 21.6", and the cable stops aren't v-brake friendly. It was actually lighter than the claimed weight, but they may have been advertising the weight of a larger frame size. I did some tuning to the Mosso fork to get it down to 1 lb 2 oz. I'm planning to upgrade some of the heavier items, and I already have the Speen adapter and DA 7900 fd on their way here. I plan to convert the rear to DA 9 spd and pickup a ti cassette and some new shifters.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool. Enjoy your ride. 

That stem seems long?


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

limba said:


> Cool. Enjoy your ride.
> 
> That stem seems long?


Thanks. It is a loooong stem, but I thought the frame was gonna be 20mm longer than it actually is. Even with this stem, I spend way too much time on the bar ends. I don't want to go longer on the stem because the handling gets squirrely. I even have the seat jacked way back. I don't want to go any farther back on the seat, because it puts my knee too far back from the pedal centerline. I would've gone with the 17" frame had I known how it was gonna fit. I'm only 5'7" but I have long arms, and like a low road bike style riding postion too. Here you can see that I'm on the bar ends and I'm not overly stretched out. Still pretty happy with the bike though!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I was gonna say as I was looking at the pic and reading downwards.... you know the rider is old school when the stem is sex toy length. Those cast titanium specialized stems actually aren't that light though they do provide some flex to absorb shock.


----------



## sanrensho (Feb 20, 2004)

This is the carbon-wrapped aluminum Mosso fork, right? I had the aluminum Mosso fork and found it to be too harsh to ride on trails.

Has anyone ridden both Mosso forks?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've only ridden the carbon-wrapped also, though if I could find one of the all aluminium ones in a longer A2C length I might order one also.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

That fork looks great on there. 

Also found the alloy Mosso fork to be unusably stiff, though it was also on a very stiff frame so maybe the whole experience was just "stiffness overload". Wonder if the carbon mosso has a different core or if it is just the normal alloy one wrapped?


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd assume that the carbon wrapped Mosso fork has a much thinner aluminum wall, since it's so light. This fork doesn't feel harsh at all to me. I've also maximized my comfort by using a carbon seatpost, carbon bar, and the Spec. ti stem. I've been running the front tire at 21-23 psi as well. That probably makes the biggest difference of them all. I couldn't visually notice any flex in the fork while riding, but I couldn't get a good look while I was in some gnarlier sections that may have given me some visual flex feedback. I can say that the frame, fork, and bar combo does a great job of dissipating vibration, and even the larger hits are more of a muffled thud, rather than a bang. I made sure that I ordered the longest suspension corrected version of this fork too. If you get the shorter model, the tire will come very close to the fork crown, and could also have a stiffer ride. I wanted to make sure I had room to run a bigger 2.4 tire in front if I wanted to.

I'm 46 years old, 165 lbs, and just did back-to-back-to-back 21 mile rides off road after not riding steadily for over a decade. I'm so stoked to ride again, that I'll probably venture off somewhere tomorrow just to get some different scenery than my usual 7 mile loop. I think that it's very telling of the amount of terrain shock that's being dissipated, since I don't have any unusual soreness from riding a rigid, and can recover overnight and be ready to go the next day. I have pretty good upper body strength, and I'm sure that plays into it as well. A thinner, lighter rider may not feel the same as I. This is certainly no all-mountain bike, but its doing a fantastic job for the terrain I ride on, and its very fast. I rode with two 'crossers today, and I could drop them easily in the tighter, gnarlier sections every time.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

kroe said:


> That fork looks great on there.


Thanks! I'm really diggin the clean lines on this bike. The smooth fork, and the lack of suspension pivots looks great to me. I also don't like the look of disc brakes, so there is less clutter from the v-brakes.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

terrific build, looks like alot of fun to ride 

the wife has i think the same mosso carbon wrapped alloy fork on her rigid Vertex - no complaints or problems for the last 6 months, cushy saddle + carbon bars + carbon seatpost (P6) seems all to help dampen any harshness

best!


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice!

I myself own two rigid bikes and don´t miss the suspension...

(I don´t like the bar ends...way too big)


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Generally the aluminium in a carbon over aluminium component is there to act as a spine basically and that's it. The lion's share of the structural loads are carried by the carbon.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> terrific build, looks like alot of fun to ride
> 
> the wife has i think the same mosso carbon wrapped alloy fork on her rigid Vertex - no complaints or problems for the last 6 months, cushy saddle + carbon bars + carbon seatpost (P6) seems all to help dampen any harshness
> 
> best!


...edit....

forgot to add her Vertex rigid also has Race King Supersonic 2.2 - totally agree that they are just like having stealthy suspension - best tires yet


----------



## beav700 (May 12, 2009)

Here is my build, 16.57lb. Could drop to 15.5lb with Maxxlite tires but I plan on putting 2000 miles on this bike each year so I need tires that will last. Most stuff from ebay. Total cost just litlle over $1700

This is 1x9 with rear break only. This my road, gravel road bike. Building lightway Fisher Ziggurat for trail riding. Got other two heavy bikes for trails and Giant Defy road bike that I hate. Rather ride my rigid Fuji on roads.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

nice mirror


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

and spacers.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

It looks like the same frame I have minus the v-brake bosses molded in. Must have come from the same manufacturer.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

turbo, your rings look a bit closer in size than 28/40.

This would be my rigid budgetlight i did last year. I should update the pics / details of the THREAD about it though as I changed a few parts. I should see about maybe putting some colnago decals or something on it maybe. As it stands in my basement currently, with crank brothers smarty pedals on it, its 18.6 pounds I think. The CB's actually shaved the price tag a bit, as did switching to the stem pictured. It might end up getting that gold recon 11-36 cassette and the SEC twist-grip shifters though, which will cut the weight further. Depends on whether my friend buys my rasta 29er or not. If he does either the Sachs shifters on this bike are coming off it (he's one of those weird twist-grip fans) to go on the Rasta, or the SEC/Recon setup will go on it. It comes down to which price I've given him that he's comfortable with. If he doesn't buy it... well... I may still do the swap or I might save them for another budgetlight project for 2011. I like to knock 'em out every couple years.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> turbo, your rings look a bit closer in size than 28/40.


Hey, good eye! Those pics were taken before I took my 1st ride with it. The cranks came with a 50-40-30 chainring set. I have since replaced it with a sugino 28. I'm shopping for an 11-32 ti 9spd cassette right now. I think that'll be plenty of spread for me. I just hope I don't need anything bigger than 40-11. The 40 is perfect for hitting any of the local trails.

D8 your budget build is remarkably light. How does it ride?

I just did 32 miles of singletrack and gravel trail today in a bit over 2 hours. My endurance is improving quicker than expected, and I'm getting into the feel of this bike now. The 10 year old inner tubes are still working well after putting over 300 new miles on them. The bar ends are kinda fugly, but they have a good feel to them like a road bike hood. I might put my old aluminum bar ends on it since they're actually lighter than these. I need to get a spoke wrench!

I think I'm ready to join a group ride now.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Well i only rode it a few times, its actually too small for me. My ex-gf used it a couple times and complained the wheels were too small (she's a 29er fanatic) so I tried it with a 27.5 in front but as mentioned in its thread... brought the weight up a lot. I've actually had listed for sale on pinkbike and local forums all year without any serious bites. This town lacks a serious weight weenie market. Then again it also generally lacks for serious XC racers too who still run 26 inch bikes.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I just checked the frame angles on this bike with this fork.  
*71/73.5 * :eekster: No wonder it handles like an exacto knife.


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice bikes, here's my rigid rocket ship :thumbsup: 
17.07lbs 7.9KG


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, that Salsa looks great! And its featherlight without a lot of apparent weight weenie-ness. What pedals are you running on that rig?
Having recently spoken to a few more experienced riders, they have all switched back to a rigid bike for XC racing, but maintain a FS bike for other purposes, so my initial reasoning with this bike seems to be on par with the current trends. ( At least around these riding areas) There's a lot less maintenance, and the bike just seems to be a lot of fun, as well as being super efficient. Granted, these are more experienced racers with some good bike handling skills.

I just gt my Dura Ace front derailleur installed, and is by far, the best mod I've done to this bike yet. Front shifts are zen-like with the 40/28 rings.

I've kept the front tire at 21 psi, but I went up to 26 psi in the back tire and it seems to respond better for me that way. Funny how all the subtleties like minor tire pressure changes and brake lever positioning are amplified when you're on a bike without suspension. I used to obsess about getting the right damping and balance when riding the FS. Now I obsess about tire pressure, handlebar height, and my stand up climbing form on this bike, lol.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Not a lot of weenieness??! 

- Ritchey WCS carbon bar, post and fork
- Kenda Klimax Lite tires 
- foam grips
- Ashima AiRotors
- looks like an all carbon saddle too

that's some pretty big and obvious weenie parts to me.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't know about yourself, but when I'm on the trail, I'm not checking out other guys saddles, lol. Or grips for that matter. The most visible weight weenie item is the crankset to me. *TO ME*, it doesn't look like a weenie bike.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Parts on Paper build, i would have thought my bike would be less then 18lb.

I find it discouraging when geared bikes with comparable and/or heavier parts are claimed more then a pound lighter then my SS.

New Scale time for me?
 :skep: 

I'll be throwing new brakes on here soon, as im putting these on my new Mukluk.  :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The Mukluk should be fun.


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Turbogrover, it rides really great & like you say there's not loads of really expensive super light weight parts, plus it has decent brakes & a usable range of gears. I may swap it out to a 2x9 as off road I use the big ring a lot & rarely use the granny.
It has a lot of WCS bits but I mostly got them all on sale/ebay/second hand & I like old school brands like Ritchey/Salsa/Bontrager. As for the grips I prefer them over rubber grips which wear away in a couple of months for me, those WCS foams have lasted 8 months so far. The pedals are Xpedo mag/Ti (2nd hand £35) & the tyres are fine in the dry. 
The saddle is a carbon Token but it fits my bum really well & feels more comfortable to me than the SLR XP I have on my Rocky Mountain Element 50 FS bike. 
I'll admit this bike is limited in usage but I live somewhere flat, the only slightly scary part is the WCS stem which flexes a fair bit. 
As for the weight, I'm just going by the Park scales at the LBS.

Here's the spec list
Frame: Salsa Bandito full Scandium 18"
Forks: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Bars: Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizers
Stem: Ritchey WCS Carbon 4 Bolt 90mm
Headset: Chris King NoThreadset
Grips: Ritchey WCS Neoprene
Bar Ends: Plastic

Front Brake: Avid Juicy Ultimate
Front disc: Alligator Wind Cutter 160mm
Rear Brake: Avid Juicy Ultimate
Rear Disc: Alligator Wind Cutter 140mm
DT Swiss Centre Lock Convertors

Front Shifter: SRAM X0 with Avid Matchmaker
Rear Shifter: Shimano XTR
Cables: XTR Premium
Front Mech: Dura Ace Triple
Rear Mech: Shimano XTR Carbon Shadow SGS

Seat: Token Full Carbon
Seat Post: Ritchey WCS Carbon 1 Bolt With 9mm Rails Conversion
Seat Post Clamp: Token

Cranks: Shimano XT HT2 Triple
Chain: KMC X10SL Ti Nitride
Cassette: XTR 11-32
Pedals: Xpedo Ti/Mag
Bottom Bracket: Shimano 105

Front Wheel:
Rim: Bontrager Race X-Lite
Spokes: DT Revolution
Hub: Bontrager branded DT Swiss 240S
Tube: Continental Supersonic
Tire: Kenda Klimax Lite
Skewer: Halo Hex

Back Wheel:
Rim: Bontrager Race X-Lite
Spokes: DT Revolution
Hub: Bontrager branded DT Swiss 240S With 36 POE Upgrade
Tube: Continental Supersonic
Tire: Kenda Klimax Lite
Skewer: Halo Hex

Extras: Few Ti bolts/Pace Carbon Patches/Carbon Spacers


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm interested to hear more opinions and experiences from riders using a rigid mtb. How its used, how it compares to other bikes owned, riding style, etc....

I found a good deal on a Colnago carbon stem and 31.8 carbon fiber h-bars, so I could put my Spec ti stem back on my road bike. The new stem feels less flexy, but seems to absorb more trail vibration, so theres less buzz in my hands now. I also put my old aluminum bar ends back on. They're lighter, but I liked the ergo shape of the cf bar ends better. I'm still waiting for some lightweight bits that I ordered from Nino, that should drop the weight down to the 17.5 lb range.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

Turbogrover, I am being 100% sincere and honest when I suggest that you buy a new frame.

For gods sake, buy a frame that fits you. Large or extra large. It will make you a faster and more comfortable rider overnight. And you wont look quite as silly on your own bike. Dude you dwarf that bike! It almost looks like you are riding a kids bike!

Go into a real bike shop and have someone fit you.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

beav700 said:


> Here is my build, 16.57lb. Could drop to 15.5lb with Maxxlite tires but I plan on putting 2000 miles on this bike each year so I need tires that will last. Most stuff from ebay. Total cost just litlle over $1700
> 
> This is 1x9 with rear break only. This my road, gravel road bike. Building lightway Fisher Ziggurat for trail riding. Got other two heavy bikes for trails and Giant Defy road bike that I hate. Rather ride my rigid Fuji on roads.


Why no rear brake? If I only had one brake, I'd choose a front brake.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

SmilMick said:


> Turbogrover, I am being 100% sincere and honest when I suggest that you buy a new frame.
> 
> For gods sake, buy a frame that fits you. Large or extra large. It will make you a faster and more comfortable rider overnight. And you wont look quite as silly on your own bike. Dude you dwarf that bike! It almost looks like you are riding a kids bike!
> 
> Go into a real bike shop and have someone fit you.


Lol, I really hope you're kidding! This bike is awesome. If you put a 5' 7" guy on a large/XL frame, you don't know about bike fit. I've been an experienced expert level racer for years and know bike fit better than most shops. I used to to do the bike fitting for my local shop. If this frame would've been true to the advertised TT length, the stem would'nt need to be this long, but the frame itself fits well. Its actually the same size as my old FS frame, which had the same size stem on it. My monkey length arms do not constitute getting a XL frame, lol. Thanks for your concern though!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

turbogrover said:


> Okay, I got this frameset recently, and after swapping some parts from my old bike to this one, I now have a few rides to make some comparisons from. A little backstory 1st. I used to mtb/road race competitively from '88 to '98, and I was a bmx racer for 10 years before that, and then gave it up completely to take up drag racing. I'd go for a ride occasionally, but never more than once a year for nostalgia sake, lol.
> I decided to start riding again to get back in shape, but my trusty old mtb wasn't as perky as it used to be. It was pretty light for a FS bike, at 22.4 lbs, but I wanted to get something more modern than my 13 year old Dagger with a RS Judy. I decided that I wanted to do a weight weenie bike, but start off slowly so that I could start riding it right away. I did some ebay bargain hunting and came up with this setup for now. It weighs 18 lbs even, and is a real rocketship compared to my cushy old Dagger. Its one of those ebay carbon specials with a Mosso carbon fork. I got a great deal on the Campy Centaur triple road cranks, and converted it to a 2 x 8 with 40/28 front rings and 11-28 on the back, using my old xtr rd and 8 spd gripshifters. Its a 16" frame with 130mm Specialized ti stem and seat pilfered from my road bike.
> I gotta say I don't miss the suspension one bit after taking a few hard rides with this bike. Those 2.2 Conti race kings are like having suspension, (awesome tires btw) and the carbon forks actully do a decent job of soaking up vibrations without being noodly. The biggest change I have noticed is my rding style is much more aggressive on this bike, lol. I ride it more like a bmx bike. I bunny hop over mud puddles and fallen tree limbs. It carves corners with extreme precision. It's biggest benefit is standing up and hammering, and I find that I like to stand up out of a corner and stomp the pedals, where before I was content to stay seated, and shift gears instead of powering through the same gear. There's no more power robbing suspension bob. I obviously don't live in a mountainous region, but I have tackled the small hills we have around here by simply standing up and grinding through to the top, where before I'd be looking for that 22T granny ring. I'd compare it to a cyclocross bike that handles really well. I have received quite a few compliments on the bike even from the hardcore racers I have come across on the trail. My new bonzai riding style has made this bike a bunch of fun to ride. The bike is perfectly suited to the terrain in this area. My only real complaints are minor. The effective TT length is shorter than advertised. I was expecting a 22.25" TT and it measures out to 21.6", and the cable stops aren't v-brake friendly. It was actually lighter than the claimed weight, but they may have been advertising the weight of a larger frame size. I did some tuning to the Mosso fork to get it down to 1 lb 2 oz. I'm planning to upgrade some of the heavier items, and I already have the Speen adapter and DA 7900 fd on their way here. I plan to convert the rear to DA 9 spd and pickup a ti cassette and some new shifters.


That model frame has an ETT length of 22.17 with the length of fork it was designed for. Your ETT is shorter because you have a short AC fork on it. That steepens the HT and ST angles and shortens the ETT measurment because that measurment is taken parallel to the ground.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That model frame has an ETT length of 22.17 with the length of fork it was designed for. Your ETT is shorter because you have a short AC fork on it. That steepens the HT and ST angles and shortens the ETT measurment because that measurment is taken parallel to the ground.


Well, that may be true, yet, 1/2 degree change in geometry doesnt = 20mm. It isnt designed around a 120mm fork. The effective length would change 2mm to 5mm at most.
The bike actually fits fine as is, but I really wanted a longer TT and shorter stem on this ride. The standover clearance is fine. The fork length is hardly any different than my 80mm RS fork. The effective TT length is shorter than advertised.


----------



## ade (Apr 7, 2006)

I have just bought exactly the same frame and have been having trouble with the front mech, what size band are you using? I have a 34.9 and it seems a little small.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I started out with an XTR FD, and then switched to using a Dura-Ace FD. Both have a 34.9 clamp. There are high and low clamp derailleurs, and I have the high clamp version.


----------



## ade (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot. Great build by the way!!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

turbogrover;7353429
[IMG said:


> https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d47/cowboychuckie/P9230231.jpg[/IMG]


I like it. Lovely frame:thumbsup:

What front fork? Where did you buy the fork?


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

I ride exclusively full rigid bikes. This is my 1993 DBR Axis Team Titanium:


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Very tasty ti ride. Rigid is best


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Great looking ti bike, but that fork looks very springy to me. I recall a similar looking ti fork, that would spring like crazy over rough trail sections.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

B.Trimble said:


> I like it. Lovely frame:thumbsup:
> 
> What front fork? Where did you buy the fork?


The fork is a MOSSO carbon with aluminum steerer tube. It isn't really a suspension corrected fork, so it makes all the angles a little steeper.

I have since replaced that frameset with something a little lighter, and also fits me better.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks. I love ti forks...not springy to me; as a matter of fact I´m riding marwi ti spokes to soften the trail even more.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

turbogrover said:


> The fork is a MOSSO carbon with aluminum steerer tube. It isn't really a suspension corrected fork, so it makes all the angles a little steeper.
> 
> I have since replaced that frameset with something a little lighter, and also fits me better.


Very, very, very nice!!!!!!!!!

Is that the LT-Bike frame!? Had the 29er version of it, didn't know there is a 26.


----------



## ticctacc (Feb 4, 2011)

turbogrover said:


> The fork is a MOSSO carbon with aluminum steerer tube. It isn't really a suspension corrected fork, so it makes all the angles a little steeper.
> 
> I have since replaced that frameset with something a little lighter, and also fits me better.


Turbo, The bike looks like a (n almost) whole new bike compare to your first post! Nice!

Here's mine.

I've recently converted this hardtail (Azonic AZ7 scandium) to a full-rigid with a Trigon carbon fork when I built-up another bike. So far it's been my commuter with skinny slicks, but I've been inspired by you folk to take it offroad again so I slapped on some spare knobblies. Gearing is more for road use, but the bike is lively to say the least and heaps of fun.

It's not exactly weight-weenie, but a lot of fun


----------



## hellobennguyen (Dec 16, 2011)

*fork question*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. I really like the colnago bike. I want to build something similar and was wondering about the fork. Did you have to cut off the disc brake tabs on the fork? I can't seem to find a v brake only 26 inch mosso fork on eBay. Thanks and happy riding!


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

hellobennguyen said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread. I really like the colnago bike. I want to build something similar and was wondering about the fork. Did you have to cut off the disc brake tabs on the fork? I can't seem to find a v brake only 26 inch mosso fork on eBay. Thanks and happy riding!


If you cant find a proper Mosso, why don´t you try a Token fork? I´ve used it for several months and performs really well.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

hellobennguyen said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread. I really like the colnago bike. I want to build something similar and was wondering about the fork. Did you have to cut off the disc brake tabs on the fork? I can't seem to find a v brake only 26 inch mosso fork on eBay. Thanks and happy riding!


Yes, I just cut the disc mounts off, and spray painted the raw aluminum spot.

The Token fork is pretty nice, but costs more. The Mosso was a good, cheap, starter fork. It has an aluminum steerer tube instead of carbon.
The Mosso fork is not really suspension-corrected, and will make your geometry steeper.

I'll give you a smokin deal on my old frameset, with the matching Mosso fork and headset if you're interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellobennguyen (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for suggestion indian fire trail about the token fork, I just took a look at it. I still like how the Mosso looks more because its straight bladed.


----------



## hellobennguyen (Dec 16, 2011)

@turbogrover, I might be interested if the price is right, how much?


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Can't discuss sales on an open forum. :thumbsup:


----------

